# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript >  مشکل محدودیت بر روی زوم

## matinebi

با سلام خدمت دوستان و اساتید گرامی

من چند تا باتن سمت راست صفحه قرار دادم و یک نقشه سمت چپ اونها ، با کد زیر محدودیت ایجاد کرده ام تا روی باتن ها نقشه نرود و  با دراگ کردن مشکلی پیش نمیاید
 فقط زمانی که کاربر نقشه را زوم میکند عمل محدودیت تغییر کرده و با بزرگ شدن نقشه روی باتن ها را میپوشاند

چطور این مشکل رو حل کنم

var my_x:int=stage.width;
var my_y:int=stage.height;
var myWidth:int=0-my_x;
var myHeight:int=0-my_y;
var boundArea:Rectangle=new Rectangle(myWidth, myHeight, my_x  ,my_y);

pic.addEventListener(MouseEvent.MOUSE_DOWN, ZZ);
pic.addEventListener(MouseEvent.MOUSE_UP, ZZ1);

function ZZ(evt:MouseEvent):void {
    var object = evt.target;    
    object.startDrag(false,boundArea);
}

function ZZ1(evt:MouseEvent):void {
    var obj = evt.target;
        obj.stopDrag();
}

----------


## syntiberium

هر بار که زوم تغییر می کنه اون rectangle باید دوباره new بشه .
اگر طوری نیست که نقشه زیر باتن ها بره روی نقشه راست کلیک کنید و از منوی arrange گزینه ی send to back را بزنید . اگر طوری هست اونوقت باید نقشه را داخل یک movieclip دیگر بگذارید که یکی از layer هاش mask شده تا نقشه از محدوده ی mask بیرون نزنه . فقط بعدش برای اینکه اون دکمه ها روی نقشه تاثیر بگذارند باید از getChildAt یا getChildByName برای پیدا کردن خود نقشه استفاده کنید .

----------


## matinebi

این قسمت (باید نقشه را داخل یک movieclip دیگر بگذارید که یکی از layer هاش mask شده تا نقشه از محدوده ی mask بیرون نزنه) میشه  لطفا توضیح بدین چطور اینکارو انجام بدم

----------


## matinebi

ممنون دوست عزیز حل شد خیلی راهنمایی عالی بود

----------

